# Codes on a 2009 800 Touring



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Engine light came on when coming wide open coming down lake. Stopped and checked all fluids and had to add some oil.

Light never came back on but would like to know what the code was.


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Check the owners manual, it might say something about it. There is a section with the codes in there. I believe its in the front, but dont quote me.


----------

